# Favorite quote - Black Library edition



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Seeing as we have a thread with forum quotes, I thought it would be fun to try another version. This thread contains quotes that we have read in various Black Library books, that just stuck to us.

As I have started my collection, I already have a few quotes that really stuck to me and made a impact. Those that you go re-state to yourself, as it either exemplifies the person in question, a situation or just sounds plain bad ass!

A user can submit as many as he wishes. The only requirement is that the quote is to be told in which book it is found.

Let's hear your quotes!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I will start out with this:



> Know this Blood Angel. Your final mission was a failure. Your brothers are dead. We will wear their armor in the battle against the false Emperor. And know this, Champion of the IX Legion. Twice now the sons of the Night Haunter has seen you slain. Greet the afterlife within the warp knowing you were too weak to triumf over us, even once.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Talos
_Soul Hunter_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

A simple one. 



> Surrender and die.


The unnamed necron lord in_ Dead Men Walking_.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, where the hell do I even begin on my favourite quotes. Both the serious and the comedic? 

One of the most stand out has to be the awesome battle cry of Ibram Gaunt(and a great Starship Troopers homage) 
"Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?!"

Pretty much everything Varl or Cyrion say from the Gaunts Ghosts novels and Night Lords series respectively are gold.

Varl in answer to an obvious question instead of saying just 'yes'
"Does the God-Emperor sit much?"

Or Cyrion when left alone with two terminators of the Attramentar to wait for Talos
"So" Cyrion said to the silent, towering Terminators "How are you?"


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

My signature.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

"I have dug my grave in this place and I will either triumph or I will die! No pity! No remorse! No fear! Until the end brothers!" Chaplain Grimaldus, Helsreach.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Angel of Blood said:


> Varl in answer to an obvious question instead of saying just 'yes'
> "Does the God-Emperor sit much?"


I do recall laughing my ass off at that line now you mention it. Varl has some awesome lines that's for sure.

I had a couple written down:

"It happened. This is a different hour. A later hour. Time never turns back. What we failed to say remains unsaid. What we failed to do remains undone. But there is always... revenge. In the Emperor's name."

Jaq Draco - ‘Chaos Child’ - Written by Ian Watson

There was one by Corbec and one by Larkin that I had written down somewhere but can't remember wat they are now. The Corbec one was something along the lines of "well we are all crazy so go fething figure!" and the Larkin's one was about dropping out of a airship. I think they are both from The Guns of Tanith.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

One of the best in my opinion is the first line in Horus Rising "I was there when Horus killed the Emperor", just because it is spoken for Loken to shock and awe his listeners, but it's so much deeper than that. One of the best opening lines in my opinion.

Another great bit is the whole exchange between, Annika, Hyperion, that other inquisitor and Bjorn in "The Emperor's Gift". I just remember crying with laughter at Bjorn basically being like "Yes I fought with the Emperor and Leman Russ, can we get over that already." It just reminded me if when King Arthur meets God in Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah that bit is brilliant, from the start where he says "God-Emperor? Calling him a god was how all this mess started"

Then with Hyperion and Annika already on their knees..

"You... You walked in the age of the Emperor?"
Bjorn made the gear-grinding chuckle again. "Walked, ran, pissed and killed. I did it all. I met the Allfather, you know. Fought at his side more than once. I do believe he liked me."
Kysnaros slowly, slowly went to his knees.
"Oh for....Not you as well"

Brilliant


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

I will admit to being a bit of an Aaron fan boy, but Angrons speech to Russ on the night of the wolf is just sooooo good, as far as i am concerned it is all you need to know about the World Eaters.

"I'm told to destroy whole civilizations and call it 'liberation'. I am told to demand millions of men and women and told to call it a 'tithe'. Because we are too scare to call it the truth! To call it SLAVERY." 

"I am loyal, the same as you. I'm told to bathe my Legion in the blood of innocent and sinners alike, and I do it! Because it is all that is left for me in this life. I do these things, and I ENJOY them. Not because we are 'moral' or 'right' or 'loving souls seeking to enlighten a dark universe'. But because ALL I feel are the Butcher's Nails hammered into my brain! I serve BECAUSE of this mutilation. Without it? Well...perhaps I might be a more...moral man, like you claim to be. A VIRTUOUS man, eh? Perhaps I might ascend the steps of Father's palace...and take the slaving bastard's head!!"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my all-time favorites is when protector Rho-Mu 31 decides to pull a joke on the rest of the people present.

Page 286-287, HH Mechanicum.

The whole thing is a bit to long for me to write down, but it's one of my favorites in all of 40k literature.

Because of 1, a protector making jokes. 2 the sad satire of the future that joke turns out to be. 3 Rho-Mu 31 is awesome.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

'It's almost as if they want to be shot in the head!'

Kroeger, Angel Extarminatus


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

"You take the ten on the left, I'll take the ten on the right." 

Pasanius to Uriel when the two were facing down twenty armed and armoured Iron warriors without weapons themselves. Dead Sky Black Sun. :laugh:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Klomster said:


> One of my all-time favorites is when protector Rho-Mu 31 decides to pull a joke on the rest of the people present.
> 
> Page 286-287, HH Mechanicum.
> 
> ...


That was my next best, the only other time a HH book has made me laugh


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

So far 40k BL
"Did I fart?" Leo, Macherius's bodyguard responding to a SW sniffing him.
and shortly after
"I think the SW decided killing me out right was to easy so they tried to kill me from alcohol poisoning." Leo talking to his friends after a part with the SWs.

Favorite of all BL Knight of the Blazing Sun
"I don't care if I have to kill everyone of you and build a boat out of your corpses I'm getting off of this island." Main Character's response to Norscan raiders when they refused to give him a boat after he helped them cleanse an knight outpost tainted by chaos.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

"Be silent traitorous whore".

Aquillion, "The First Heretic"

"CREATURE!"

Angron, "Betrayer"


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Not quite my favorite, but I smiled when I read this, from _The Unremembered Empire_. Guilliman contemplates living his life as a farmer:

"It was just a dream. Such simple, pastoral destinies did not lie in store for beings like Roboute Guilliman. Fate held, for him, a future of duty and responsibility, very different from that which might await an honest agri-worker. *No common farmer would play a role in the final battle against Horus."*

We all know how THAT is going to turn out.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

"We are both sick, but only I know it."
Julius Kaeseoron to Arven Rauth (I believe)



"I have seen his head, it is still screaming."
Slaaneshi demon taunting the Iron Hands, referring to Ferrus' head



"You talk too much."
An Iron Hand after killing said demon who kept taunting him during the whole fight.



All from Wrath of Iron. Well written grim-dark stuff. Iron Hands are massive dicks.


----------



## "Mad" Larkin (Sep 23, 2013)

Another good one from Ibram Gaunt:

"They once invited me to join the imperial diplomatic choir."
"And what was you answer?"
"I told them to feth off."


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

A simple one but one I loved when I read it. The World Eater sergeant Tagore said it to the custodian when he was locked up The Outcast Dead

'One day I will kill you. Rip your spine out through your chest'

I was indifferent to the WE before reading the HH series, but now I love them for their straightforwardness. Mostly I like seeing them interact with others. The whole Angron/Russ thing was good too. I can't wait to get more World Eater fluff :ireful2:


----------

